# GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!



## PoGDevil (13. August 2017)

*GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo,

aufgrund sehr guter Erfahrungen mit dem Accelero Xtreme IV auf einer GTX570 entschied ich mich für meine neue Palit GTX1080 („Dual OC“ -> https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-Palit-GeForce-GTX-1080-Dual-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1141916.html <-) ebenfalls diesen Kühler zu verwenden zwecks Temperaturrückgang inkl. Lautstärkerückgang.

Durch den Umbau meiner GTX570 (und einer GTS250 auf einen Arctic Mono Plus) hatte ich bereits Erfahrung mit diesen Produkten und so gestaltete sich der Umbau auch dieses Mal dank der sehr einfachen Umbauanleitung schnell und unkompliziert.
Leider werden mir seit dem Umbau sogar weit höhere Temperaturen angezeigt (teilweise +30° unter Last) als noch mit dem Stock-Kühler.
Ich verwende die 1080 auf einem Asus P8P67 Pro (1155), i5 2500k@4,2ghz, befeuert von einem Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 11 550w. Treiber 384.94 (bereits Neuinstalliert) unter Win 7 Home Premium 64bit. Ausgelesen werden die Temperaturen z.B. über GPU-Z 2.2.0. oder über die Softwarelüftersteuerung NZXT Grid+ V2.
Im Idle erreicht die Karte unauffällige ~35°-40°. Ich erreiche derzeit bereits ab 70% Last Temperaturen von über 75°, locker in die 80er binnen weniger Sekunden (!). Als Test kommt die Steam-Kauf-Version des 3D-Mark, gekauft 07/16 zum Einsatz. Hier werden, nach längerem Test, sogar Temperaturen von weit über 90° gemessen. Auch im Praxiseinsatz, z.B. in GTA V (Steamversion) werden solche Temperaturen spielend erreicht, trotz bereits fixierten Lüftern des GPU-Kühlers mittels MSI Afterburner (4.2.0) auf 100% sowie den Gehäuselüftern (1x 140mm hinten ausblasend, 2x 140mm vorn einsaugend). Ich verwende ein "gelegtes" Corsair Carbide 540, derzeit zum testen im „offenen“ Aufbau ohne die Seitenwand (bzw Deckel) oder der Verkleidung vor den zwei vorderen einsaugenden Lüftern. Die Lüfter sind derzeit noch Stock. Zusätzlich liegt zu Testzwecken ein 140mm Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 über dem mittleren Lüfter des GPU-Kühlers um auch die Backplate aktiv zu kühlen. Sowohl der Kühler selbst als auch die Backplate werden jedoch auch nach 10min 3D-Mark und angezeigten Temperaturen von über 90° nicht einmal handwarm. Zusätzlich sind einige VRAM mit Aluminium-Passivkühlern aus dem Lieferumfang des Mono Plus verbaut. Hierzu kamen einige Wärmeleitpads aus dem Lieferumfang des Xtreme IV zum Einsatz.

Zunächst dachte ich selbstverständlich an einen Einbaufehler meinerseits, eventuell läge der Kühler nicht ordnungsgemäß auf dem DIE auf – nur so lässt sich oben beschriebenes halbwegs erklären. Also demontierte ich den Kühler und schaute ob die von mir neu aufgetragene Arctic Silver 5 WLP sich auch auf dem Kühler abzeichnete oder ob hier zu wenig Kontakt vorhanden war. Ersteres traf zu – wie im Bilderbuch beidseitig schön dünn und gleichmäßig. Gemäß der Anleitung verwende ich die Abstandsunterlagen G, transparent und NICHT die weißen. Beim ersten Einbau saß der Kühler recht straff, da ich beim „Probeliegen“ ohne Verschraubung einen kleinen Spalt zwischen DIE und Kühler erkennen konnte und sich auch nach andrücken von Hand keine/nur sehr wenig WLP am Kühler abzeichnete. Bei der Demontage nach den ersten Testläufen war jedoch ein voller Abdruck ersichtlich. Die beim ersten Einbau verwendete Arctic Silver 5 (3,5g) war bereits etwas älter und fast leer. Ich hatte Bedenken ob diese unter Umständen nicht mehr optimale Kühlergebnisse liefern würde. Beim zweiten Einbau hatte ich alle Schrauben (D, E  & F) gerade mal zart handfest angezogen und eine neue AS5 verwendet. Keine Änderung.
Ich bin geneigt zumindest übergangsweise wieder den Stock-Kühler zu verwenden – auch, wenn der sich natürlich nach einem startenden Jet anhört. Nur um zu sehen ob sich die Temps dann wieder normalisieren. Natürlich würde ich diesen Schritt gerne vermeiden – aber unter den aktuellen Gegebenheiten ist ja nichteinmal ein „normaler“ Gebrauch möglich. Geschweige denn OC.
Im  Netz finde ich hierzu leider recht wenig hilfreiche Infos. Allem voran finde ich natürlich das PCGH-Video und einen Forumbeitrag  bei PCGH – in dem eher vom Xtreme IV abgeraten wird, weil ein User den Aufbau des  Kühlers nicht verstanden hatte. Hier würde ich das Thema nur sehr ungern neu  starten um nicht noch mehr Öl ins Feuer zu gießen. Davon hat niemand  etwas.
Habt Ihr noch Tipps?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Predator2k (14. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Schon mal geschaut, ob auch die Lüfter vom Accelero überhaupt oder evtl. zu langsam laufen? Mein Cousin hatte mal das Problem, das die Lüfter, mit dem Signal des Grafikkarten Lüfteranschlusses, nicht klargekommen sind. Und das auf einer 980ti, sodas er die lüfter direkt, ans Netzteil anschliessen musste und somit, immer mit 100% laufen.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (15. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Wieso hast du dir eigentlich nicht gleich eine gamerock/jetstream gelauft?


----------



## Karotte81 (15. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Wieso hast du dir eigentlich nicht gleich eine gamerock/jetstream gelauft?



Weil er Bock auf niedrigere Temps und weniger Lautstärke hatte? Und den Accelero schon da hatte? Und weil er es kann? 

Habe grade gestern exakt das gleiche gemacht, nur mit dem Morpheus II. Is zwar recht kühl, aber hab andere Probleme ^^

Zu deinem Problem: Vllt sitzt der Kühler nicht perfekt drauf? Lüfter richtig rum u laufen auch? Ansonsten kann man ja nicht soviel falsch machen, WLP schlecht verteilt führt nicht zu solchen Temps.


----------



## azzih (15. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Hmm normal sollte zumindest der Chip eigentlich gut gekühlt werden von dem Arctic Teil. Hätte da eher Bedenken bei den Spannungswandlern, die sehr warm werden und nur durch die rückseitige Kühlung eher schlecht als recht gekühlt werden. Generell ist der Arctic Kühler halt auch schon ein jahre altes Design und für moderne Grakas eigentlich so nicht konzipiert (auch wenn die offiziell auf der Website unterstütz werden).

Normal hätt ich drauf getippt das die Spannung zwischen Kühler und Chip nicht ausreicht und er nicht ordentlich sitzt, aber das hast du ja schon getestet. Halt mal die Hand im Betrieb an den Kühler ob die Wärme auch schön an den Kühler abgegeben wird oder ob da wirklich der Kontakt zum Chip nicht richtig besteht.


----------



## Predator2k (16. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



Karotte81 schrieb:


> Weil er Bock auf niedrigere Temps und weniger Lautstärke hatte? Und den Accelero schon da hatte? Und weil er es kann?
> 
> Habe grade gestern exakt das gleiche gemacht, nur mit dem Morpheus II. Is zwar recht kühl, aber hab andere Probleme ^^
> 
> Zu deinem Problem: Vllt sitzt der Kühler nicht perfekt drauf? Lüfter richtig rum u laufen auch? Ansonsten kann man ja nicht soviel falsch machen, WLP schlecht verteilt führt nicht zu solchen Temps.



Welche Probleme, haste denn?


----------



## PoGDevil (16. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Hi, danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Mehrere Rückfragen, mehrere Antworten:
- "Schon mal geschaut, ob auch die Lüfter vom Accelero überhaupt oder evtl. zu langsam laufen?"
Jap. Die Lüfter laufen und lassen sich auch in der Geschwindigkeit durch den MSI Afterburner regeln.
Unabhängig davon erklärt das immernoch nicht den sofortigen Temperaturanstig in wenigen Sekunden. Selbst wenn die Lüfter gar nicht laufen würden, dürfte sich der Kühler erst langsam erwärmen. Hatte dazu mal einen Selbsttest mit der alten GTX570 durchgeführt.

- "Wieso hast du dir eigentlich nicht gleich eine gamerock/jetstream gelauft?"
Das hätte ja nichts daran geändert. Dennoch ist der Nachrüstkühler deutlich Performanter als der Stockkühler einer Gamerock - und damit sinkt natürlich die Lautstärke und/oder die OC-Möglichkeit.

- "Vllt sitzt der Kühler nicht perfekt drauf? Lüfter richtig rum u laufen auch?"
Letzteres: die sind beim Arctic fest verbaut. Also gehe ich mal davon aus  geprüft hatte ich es nicht explizit - jedoch selbst wenn diese saugend statt blasend laufen sollten, sollte sich das anders auswirken. Ersteres: hatte ich auch vermutet - daher die erneute Montage. Jedoch schien er aber bereits beim ersten Mal richtig zu sitzen. Ich nutze jetzt wesentlich weniger Kraft beim Anzug der Schrauben, leider ist die Situation identisch.

- "[...] halt mal die Hand im Betrieb an den Kühler ob die Wärme auch schön an den Kühler abgegeben wird"
Für mein Gefühl ist der Kühler zu kalt. Dafür, dass die GPU im Laufe eines kurzen (unter 5min) Tests locker die 90° sprengen soll, müsste man das auch locker am Kühler fühlen.
Ich hatte nach diesem "Fühltest" auch vermutet dass der Kühler nicht genug Kontakt zur GPU hat - alles andere ist ja nicht erklärbar. Aber allem Anschein nach war dem so.

Auch ein Auslesefehler hatte ich bereits vermutet und hatte dazu nochmal die alte 570 eingesetzt. Dort passen die Temps jedoch. Bzw machen Sinn, denn ich habe kein externes Messtool wie eine Wärmebildkamera/Infrarotmesser/whatever.
Da ich mich jedoch strikt und peinlich genau an die Anleitung hielt, gehe ich selbstbewußt eher weniger von einem "echten" Montagefehler aus. Auch, wenn alles andere nicht erklärbar ist. Ich teste übermorgen mit den anderen, etwas flacheren beigelegten Distanzscheiben. (Habe die Anleitung gerade nicht zur Hand, es handelt sich um weiße Unterlagscheiben)

Ich hatte gehofft es gäbe hier jemanden der ein ähnliches Problem hatte und hoffe immernoch auf eine fehlerhafte Montageanleitung ^^


----------



## blautemple (16. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Das MUSS ein Montagefehler sein. Gibt ja zahlreiche Videos auf YouTube zur Montage, vllt fällt dir da ja ein Fehler auf.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chimera (18. August 2017)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Einfach den Kühler mal auf deine 570 knallen und wen nauch dort die Tempis so anziehen, dann ist der Kühler defekt. Ja, kann vorkommen, dass z.B. mal eine Heatpipe leer/defekt ist und dann kühlt der Kühler eben nicht mehr so toll. Kann man auch fühlen, wenn unter Last die Heatpipe nicht mal warm wird. Drum einfach mal auf ner anderen Karte testen, dann kannst du wenigstens schon mal eingrenzen, ob es am Kühler, der Montage oder der Karte liegt.


----------



## PoGDevil (1. Februar 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Moin Mädels,

hat jetzt etwas länger gedauert - hatte keine Zeit zur Fehlerfindung aber: das Problem ist beseitigt!

Der Chip ist von einem kleinen, aus Kunststoff gefertigten Spacer umrandet. Dieser liegt nur lose auf. Und genau diesen habe ich gestern entfernt.
Siehe da, endlich "normale" Temperaturen!
Ich teste erst seit wenigen Minuten (ca. 10) mit einer älteren Version des MSI Kombustors (3.5.0.4), jedoch zeigt die Karte trotz 95-98% Last grobe 57° an. Sonst konnte ich bereits nach wenigen Sekunden mit deutlich weniger Last ca. 20/25 Grad mehr messen.
Ich denke einen ausführlichen Test kann ich mir zunächst sparen - das Ergebnis zeichnet sich bereits jetzt ab.

Bis zum Einstellen meiner Frage gab es keine Offizielle Einbauanleitung speziell für die 1080. Daher wird auch dieser Spacer nicht erwähnt.

Ich danke jedoch allen fürs Mitdenken. 

/closed.


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Schön dass sich dein Problem gelöst hat. Ich hätte auch auf ein Objekt getippt, das den direkten Kontakt verhindert. Kurze Frage, mit wie viel Prozent laufen die Lüfter bei der Temperatur?


----------



## Tigertechnik (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Hey ich hab die gleiche Karte nur als 1070 version und der Kühlkörper ist echt mal schrott   Habe auf meiner 1070 also den alten GTX570 phantomkühler geschnallt und mit neuen Lüftern bestückt,  jetzt ist die Karte käter und leiser zu gleich


----------



## PoGDevil (2. Februar 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Hi,
die Lüfter laufen bei ca. 55-60 Grad mit ca. 45% und sind daher nahezu unhörbar - obwohl das Case auf dem Tisch liegt, weniger als eine Armlänge entfernt.
Aktuell hatte ich jedoch noch keine Zeit für einen ausführlichen Test. Die Ergebnisse kann ich gerne posten, sobald es soweit ist. Nur halt ohne Vergleichswerte zum Stockkühler, denn den werde ich jetzt garantiert nicht mehr verbauen.


----------



## PoGDevil (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Kurzes Update:
Den ersten, mehr-oder-weniger-ausführlichen Test. Das Ergebnis poste ich nur aufgrund der Frage von CHRiSSLYi.

Kurze Zusammenfassung der aktuellen Hardware:
- Corsair Carbide 540, 2x Corsair 140mm Front, einblasend, 1x Corsair 140mm Heck, ausblasend. (Die Serienlüfter halt)
- Asrock SuperCarrier
- i7 7700K@5,0ghz (stock - noch nicht geköpft), Noctua D15 (stock)
- Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x 16gb 3000
- Palit 1080 Dual Oc, Arctic Accelero Extreme IV
- Sandisk 960gb SSD, 2x Seagate 8tb Raid 1
- Be Quiet Dark Power 11 550w
- Windoof 10 Pro

Als Test kam FurMark 1.20.0.0 in den Standardeinstellungen zum Einsatz. Einfach nur den Stress Test.
Der lief jetzt gute sechs Stunden.
Per EVGA Precision X lief die Karte mit folgenden Einstellungen:
Voltage: Max
Power Target: 120%
Temp Target: 80%
GPU Clock +200
Mem Clock +200

Damit läuft meine Karte im Schnitt zwischen 1860/~1900 mhz und damit nur knapp über dem Serienboost. Wirklich viel hatte ich allerdings auch nicht erwartet. Hätt ich maximale Leistung gewollt, hätte ich eine andere Karte gekauft. Ursprünglich hätte es nur eine 1070 werden sollen.

Temperatur bewegt sich während des Tests um die 75grad.  Der Lüfter läuft dabei auf ca. 65-70% = ca. 2170rpm.  Das ist bereits die Maximaldrehzahl. Dennoch hört man nur ein leises Rauschen. Die Lüfter des Gehäuses jeweils bei 50%.

Als kurzer Einblick sollte das reichen.
Wayne 's interessiert: nächster Step sind Gehäuselüftertausch, vermutlich werden es Noiseblocker, Wechsel von Cam v2 auf v3, köpfen der CPU.


----------



## Zwiggi (21. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Hallo,

ich hätte noch eine Frage:
ich habe mir letztens auf meine Radeon R290 HD7970 auch den Arctic Accelero montiert und hatte vorab nicht bedacht, dass dieser Kühler eine reine GPU Kühlung sowie passive Kühlung der VRAM sowie Spannungswandler besitzt. Der Verkäufer bei Conrad meinte, dass ich mir damit die Spannungswandler abschieße da die Kühlleistung nicht ausreicht. Meine Radeon hatte vorher um die 90° Betriebstemperatur unter last und war auch sehr laut, da auch der zweite Lüfter ausgefallen ist hab ich gewechselt auf Accelero.
Ich musste wie du feststellen, dass die Temperatur gleichbleibend war, da die Lüfter nur auf 24% gedreht hatten, da die zu langsam anfahren. Da meine Graka nicht standard auf der Betriebtemp. eines KFZ Motors laufen soll, hab ich die Lüfter in der Regelung auf 70% manuell dauerhaft hochgedreht. Jetzt bin ich um 30° weiter unten (idle 35° und last nicht über 65° bisher geschafft).

So nun zur Frage 
Ich hatte das Glück eine GTX 1080 für 475€ zu bekommen, jedoch mit dem Lüfter der Founders Edition. Ist mir egal, da ich dort den Acelero 3 oder 4 montieren werde (Erfahrung beim Umbau hab ich ja jetzt).
Ich habe nur etwas Angst davor, dass ich wirklich irgendwann die Spannungswandler abschieße, da diese nur passiv gekühlt werden. Gut die Kühler sind direkt darauf platziert und durch die 3 Lüfter werden die auch schön angeblasen,
aber hast du Erfahrung damit wie weit ich mit der passiven Kühlung gehen kann? Bei den derzeitgen Preisen habe ich echt etwas "Bammel", ob eine passive Kühlung ausreicht.
Es gibt viele 1080 bzw 1080TI mit den 3 Lüftern, sind die ebenfalls nur passiv bei VRAM und Spannungsreglern gekühlt oder liegt dort die Fläche überall auf? Leider sieht man nie ein Foto wo man direkt von der Seite reinschauen kann.

Btw. egal wie es kommt, ich werde den Lüfter montieren, da der FE Lüfter laut wie ein Kraftwerk sein soll. Um nicht die gleichen Temperaturen wie du anfänglich zu haben, könntest mir vllt. noch einen Screen schicken was du mit dem Plastikteil (welches du entfernt hast) meinst ? Vielleicht hatte ich das bei meinem jetzigen Umbau ebenfalls vergessen 

LG


----------



## zinki (23. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

Die BackPlate-Lösung des AC IV ist mehr als ausreichend. Verstehe bis heute nicht, warum das manch einer nicht glauben mag. Riesen Kühlkörper statt entweder gar keinem oder vielen Kleinen. 
Er belegt halt einen zusätzlichen Slot. Sollte sich Luft zum Atmen haben . 

Die Kühlerchen vom AC III reichen auch. Liegen schließlich direkt im Luftzug.

Also du kannst beide (ich empfehle bei Platz den AC IV, da hier nichts geklebt werden muss) verwenden. 

OT:
Wo hast du die 1080 so billig bekommen ?


----------



## PoGDevil (23. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*

@Zwiggi: wie zinki bereits richtig erwähnte: die Backplate reicht locker. Kann aber halt zum Platzproblem werden. Selbst auf meinem alten Board mit nem i5-2500k kollidiert der Arctic meiner alten 570 ganz leicht mit dem Noctua D14. Der D15 ist nochmal breiter - daher sitzt meine 1080 im 2. Slot. Und obwohl das ne enge Geschichte ist reicht der Luftzug der Gehäuselüfter aus. Muss ja nicht jeder so bekloppt sein wie ich und auf der "Oberseite" trotzdem noch passive Kühlblöcke draufpappen. Hab ich auch nicht überall, sonst komm ich nicht mehr an die Verriegelung heran.

Bilder von dem Plastikteil hab ich jetzt keine, werde ich auch in Kürze nicht nachlegen können. Letztenendes handelt es sich hierbei nur um einen kleinen Spacer aus schwarzem Kunststoff rund um den Chip. Du wirst es erkennen, wenn Du das Ding siehst. Ich weiss jedoch nicht, ob das auf alle 1080 zutrifft oder nur um die Palit Dual Oc.


@zinki: vielleicht ne gebrauchte.


----------



## zinki (24. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



PoGDevil schrieb:


> @zinki: vielleicht ne gebrauchte.



Dann hatte er sehr viel Glück . Selbst gebrauchte gehen ja eher für damaligen Neupreis raus.


----------



## Zwiggi (24. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



zinki schrieb:


> Dann hatte er sehr viel Glück . Selbst gebrauchte gehen ja eher für damaligen Neupreis raus.



Nein ist eine neue, bei Amazon gabs für einen Tag eine GTX1080 EVGA FE für 475€ (16. März) und da hab ich zugeschlagen. Eine Woche darauf gab es das selbe Angebot auch auf der Nvidia Seite selbst wobei da sofort alle weg waren. Bei dem ganzen Mining gedöhns würde ich mir keine gebrauchte kaufen, war eben Glück. Da ich mir nen komplett neuen PC zusammenbaue habe ich mir alle Schnäppchenseiten hinterlegt und über 1 Monat nen 1900€ PC um 1300 € zusammengestellt. Wenn man die Sachen nicht von einem auf den anderen Tag braucht kann man bei so Tagesdeals einiges einsparen.


----------



## zinki (24. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



Zwiggi schrieb:


> Nein ist eine neue, bei Amazon gabs für einen Tag eine GTX1080 EVGA FE für 475€ (16. März) und da hab ich zugeschlagen. Eine Woche darauf gab es das selbe Angebot auch auf der Nvidia Seite selbst wobei da sofort alle weg waren. Bei dem ganzen Mining gedöhns würde ich mir keine gebrauchte kaufen, war eben Glück. Da ich mir nen komplett neuen PC zusammenbaue habe ich mir alle Schnäppchenseiten hinterlegt und über 1 Monat nen 1900€ PC um 1300 € zusammengestellt. Wenn man die Sachen nicht von einem auf den anderen Tag braucht kann man bei so Tagesdeals einiges einsparen.



Schade, leider verpasst. Hätte man durchaus schwach werden können


----------



## Zwiggi (24. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



zinki schrieb:


> Schade, leider verpasst. Hätte man durchaus schwach werden können



Solche Angebote komme immer wieder, jedoch muss man da echt schnell sein, anbei die Seite wo ich es gefundne habe sofern du ebenfalls upgraden möchtest.
Grafikkarten gunstig kaufen ⇒ Beste Angebote & Preise - mydealz.de


----------



## Zwiggi (24. März 2018)

*AW: GTX1080 vs Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV - Ich benötige Hilfe!*



zinki schrieb:


> Schade, leider verpasst. Hätte man durchaus schwach werden können



Solche Angebote komme immer wieder, jedoch muss man da echt schnell sein, anbei die Seite wo ich es gefundne habe sofern du ebenfalls upgraden möchtest.
Grafikkarten gunstig kaufen ⇒ Beste Angebote & Preise - mydealz.de


----------

